# Abused LGD in Rogers Texas needs a home



## Mike CHS (Jan 25, 2019)

I happened across a post on Facebook talking about a working at least part Pyr that has been abused by its current owner.  She is going to try to get the owner to give her the dog so she can find it a home.  The dog has been getting out several times a day and gets beaten by the owner.  She is also thin so there may be other issues. The person in the post can't keep the dog but she wants to at least get it away from it's owner and turn her over to a Rescue if nothing else.

The dog is located in Rogers Texas.


----------



## Rammy (Jan 25, 2019)

Wish I lived in Texas. Id get the dog and beat the owner see how they liked it.


----------



## greybeard (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 25, 2019)

Thanks GB


----------



## greybeard (Jan 25, 2019)

Off hand, I don't know any BYH that lives really close to Rogers. I'm off the map to the right ESE, about 130 miles, and Baymule is off the map to the NW approx 150 miles. Latestarter even farther NW.
That's hill country..sheep and goats.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jan 25, 2019)

It was worth a try and it deserves better but they may have a handle of a Rescue rather than a shelter.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 25, 2019)

Actually, there are quite a few Pyr rescues here in TX. Many of them relocate the animals north from here. Too far from me and I'm not in any shape to take on a "project" animal...


----------



## greybeard (Jan 25, 2019)

I'll ask my brother-in-law.....the one with hair sheep. He is a dog person from way back, bred beagles and jack russels for years and has a very well fenced pasture and yard, but I don't know if he is willing to take on a Pyr, as he already told me he doesn't want a dog that barks at everything that goes bump in the night. 
I don't have a fence of that type and won't be building one due to the propensity for flood water running across this place.


----------



## Baymule (Jan 26, 2019)

I hope the dog gets a good home or is surrendered to a rescue. There is a Pyr rescue in Austin. 

I was looking at this site before we moved. DH asked why and I said we were going to need another dog. The very next day a man came into DH's place of work with a little fur ball, and that is how we got Trip. 

http://greatpyrenees.rescueme.org/Texas


----------

